# Walmart.com Pricing Mistake



## fmdog44 (Jan 25, 2021)

I went on the site to buy my favorite fine ground black pepper only to see a price of $46 for a six ounce jar. 
So I moved around on the site and the real price $8 came up.


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

Holy cow that is a huge amount to charge, glad you found the right price.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jan 25, 2021)

If I'm looking for something at Walmart I always check the website first.  The prices of the in stock items at the Walmart in town are frequently higher than what's online.  An example, the last time I needed to buy a new mouse it was about $15 online, and $24 in the store.  The store will honor the online price if one goes to customer service, but it is quicker to just buy it online to pick up in the store, or if it costs enough get free shipping I just save myself the whole Walmart experience and get it shipped to my house.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 2, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> If I'm looking for something at Walmart I always check the website first.  The prices of the in stock items at the Walmart in town are frequently higher than what's online.  An example, the last time I needed to buy a new mouse it was about $15 online, and $24 in the store.  The store will honor the online price if one goes to customer service, but it is quicker to just buy it online to pick up in the store, or if it costs enough get free shipping I just save myself the whole Walmart experience and get it shipped to my house.


That's interesting Oris because Costco and Walmart had admitted that their online prices are higher than in their stores. The last orders I placed on Walmart's site that they could fill, I found the prices were the same as in the store. When I tried to order during COVID they were out of stock on all but one thing I wanted. This article is over three years old so maybe they realized that hiking their online prices was not a good strategy. 
https://clark.com/shopping-retail/walmart-online-prices-higher-in-stores/


----------

